# Is my swordtail fertial



## POORE19 (Jan 20, 2008)

I just got a new swordtail couple yesterday and i noticed a dark blak rectangular shape near the anus i dont know if she is ready to lay eggs so info would be nice thx 


1/20/08


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Her belly will get fat of course. But when she gets close, her belly will start looking "square" when viewed from the side.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

swordtails dont lay eggs. Yes she is probbably fertile. she will give birth to live young. Maybe you should reacherch fish before you get them!


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Would love to see pic's! I wouldnt be surprised if she sint fertile after all the inbreeding being done to platy's, guppies( them especially), sword's, and mollies. Also, they can lay egg's. Mine did before, and a few uncurled into fry, but the others lay there and got eaten. I've also had guppies lay egg's, but they didnt uncurl.


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

guppie only lay eggs when they have aborted there pregnany due to stress. guppies grow in eggs INSIDE there mother and then are born, the eggs will not turn into guppy fry. they can't survive if not inside there mother


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Guppies and swordtails are oviviviparous which means they produce eggs which are fertilized and develop inside the mother's body. It is theoretically possible to hatch the eggs artificially. But I don't know of anyone who's done it. Once the eggs are created, the fry get no more food from the mother. Goodieds, by contrast, are truly viviparous, and the fry have something like an umbilical cord feeding them as they develop.


----------

